# Bottled first batches using filter system



## REDBOATNY (Feb 11, 2012)

Brother and I bottled 3 gallons Vignoles (Ravat 51), 5 gallons NYS Riesling, 7 gallons spiced apple, and 3 gallons Cranberry. It took a little over 2 hours. I had filtered everything the weekend before with the whole house filter system. (Thanks Wade and Dan, you convinced me) Everything sparkles!! I did have a slight headache Thursday, may have had too many samples.


----------



## Flem (Feb 11, 2012)

Looks great, Redboat! They really sparkle! Filtering is the only way to go. IMO


----------



## JordanPond (Feb 11, 2012)

Very Nice. I like the labels. A cranberry wine is intriguing. Maybe I should pick up a bottle at the local wine shoppe and try one.

Label design is always a challenge for me. I'm just not a graphic designer.


----------



## Turock (Feb 11, 2012)

Jordan--then you might benefit from a labeling program. Makes it easy and the effects you can add, manipulating the picture,etc. can make it look very good. It's fun finding a new effect and seeing what it does. These programs have tons of fonts,too. All you have to do is bring the photo or clip-art into the program and manipulate it anyway you want.

One of the best things we found from these programs is that you'll often have a very intense-colored picture and putting black font on it doesn't work. You have to use white font or some light color. But the program allows you to use a back-light on the font so you can get a better looking label, instead of going with white font. If you do a lot of labeling, and intend to stay in this hobby a long time, even a program you pay for will be worth it. And it makes labeling time a lot of fun. It's one of our favorite parts of winemaking.


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 11, 2012)

Looking good!


----------



## Wade E (Feb 11, 2012)

You dont have to be a graphic designer!! Just go to AllPosters.com and enter in what you are looking for and wham a thousand pics will come up for you. Save the pic you want and paste it into a photo editing program like Microsoft Picture it. If you have a digital camera it most likely came with some photo software like that. Most of these programs are cheap and some are free like Avery label software. I use Avery for label template but use Microsoft picture it to do the editing. By the way, the Vintners Harvest Cranberry wine base is 1 of their better ones and Ive used it and made some damn good cranberry wine from it. I do believe I sweetened and added a little more flavor with natural cranberry concentrate after fermentation. 

RedBoat, the lebels and the wine look great!


----------



## REDBOATNY (Feb 11, 2012)

Thanks for the compliments. These labels were done in Paint.net (free download) The pics were from allposters.com printed on Hp photosmart printer. I used 8 x 11 parchment paper 4 per page (done in paint.net) sprayed with Krylon matte sealer and applied with milk. (thanks Luc)


----------



## harleydmn (Feb 11, 2012)

Going to use my filter for the first time, did you run kmeta thru the filter first? I'm afraid it will add to much to my wine.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 11, 2012)

What kind of filter are you using? When was the last time you added sulfite to this wine? If you are using a poly filter I wouldnt worry at all, if its a paper pleated it wont hold that much its a string would you will be adding a lot most likely.


----------



## REDBOATNY (Feb 11, 2012)

harleydmn said:


> Going to use my filter for the first time, did you run kmeta thru the filter first? I'm afraid it will add to much to my wine.



Yes, but I had the same concern as you. So i rinsed the filter and let it drain for a few minutes. I know most folks don't rinse after sanitizing, but I have good water and I can't stand the taste or smell of too much so2.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 11, 2012)

What filkters do you have RedBoat?


----------



## REDBOATNY (Feb 11, 2012)

Wade E said:


> What filkters do you have RedBoat?



I believe they are the same ones you use, from filtersfast. Not the pleated or string.


----------



## harleydmn (Feb 11, 2012)

I got the same one's you recommended also. I have 1 sitting in a bucket with some kmeta in the bucket with the lid on


----------



## Wade E (Feb 11, 2012)

Then dont worry, Its why I choose those filters, they are designed for very limited fiber release and also dont retain much compared to all other filters plus they are good in higher chemical or acid levels them most.


----------



## harleydmn (Feb 11, 2012)

Thanks, you been a great help


----------



## REDBOATNY (Feb 12, 2012)

I don't know if I've read this before, but I found out today while filtering 10 gallons of apple wine for a friend of mine. The wine was completely degassed when I was finished. I know for fact it was not degassed before today. I was able to pull 20lbs. with no bubbles. Another advantage of the whole house vacuum set-up!! The wine was from fresh pressed apple juice and cleared with superkleer before filtering.


----------



## harleydmn (Feb 12, 2012)

Just got done filtering and bottling...Thanks Wade, went real smooth


----------



## Flem (Feb 12, 2012)

I love the label and the glasses. Nice job!


----------



## harleydmn (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks, looks like we both did good with our filtering


----------



## jswordy (Feb 14, 2012)

Just popping in to say great looking wine and great looking labels!


----------



## Famineguy (Apr 6, 2012)

The wine and the labels look great. I will have to get started at designing my own.


----------

